

GitHub CSS display issue; sitewide - elwell
https://github.com/

======
elwell
Here is a screenshot in case they fix it: [http://wesawit.com/images/github-
error.png](http://wesawit.com/images/github-error.png)

------
elwell
it's because of a 404 on:
[https://github.global.ssl.fastly.net/assets/github2-bb4df150...](https://github.global.ssl.fastly.net/assets/github2-bb4df150d36538c8c3cb05952b66799246dc65e5.css)

------
elwell
Ok, looks like they fixed it. Was there for at least 8 minutes.

------
ika
it's fixed ^_^

